# Hopedale Trout and Redfish



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Yesterday Gary Stewart and Mike Naylor started off their fishing season off with a bang. The weather was beautiful all ,morning light breeze just enough to keep the bugs off. We started right off with some school trout under some birds to get us going. The bigger trout were on the shorelines and points with moving water. Chartreuse plastic and live minnows did the trick. The bite was not fast and you had to stay on the move but the guy’s had their limit of nice trout and 3 big reds for their first trip this season.
THE TROUT ARE STARTING TO BITE AND SHOULD ONLY GET BETTER!
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING & HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com 985-640-0569


----------

